# Quality hand made custom straps?



## Dazca (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone give me the details of where or who can provide what I'm after please??


----------



## Dazca (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry forgot to mention, leather. Also I'd like a top quality mesh strap also at some point.

thanks in advance


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

You can't go wrong with a Pav strap , should be a link on the forum . His user name is Miterant, produces great quality straps.


----------



## Dazca (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks, I think I posted this in the wrong place. I noticed there was a dedicated strap room/ forum, whatever it's called.

ill have a search on there, but if anyone else has any more suggestions. Keep em coming.

thanks again


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Toshi is always a good shout for a handmade leather strap


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Pav's straps are excellent. As for mesh - I've bought mesh for a few quid on eBay and I've bought pricier mesh and tbh no real difference. Had a dud clasp on one cheapie but that's out of maybe a dozen, and for £8 delivered or whatever not bad odds. China is where pretty much all the steel in the world comes from now anyway so may as well go direct to source!


----------



## Dazca (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks fellas,

Where is best to get a Pav strap please?


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Can just message him on here, 'Miterant', or should be a link somewhere (on phone so can't see!). He can make to your spec.


----------



## Dazca (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh great, I thought it was a company somewhere.

i will contact him.

thanks again


----------



## Dazca (Jun 26, 2013)

I have just noticed his name mentioned earlier in the posts. Must have missed that one. Thanks again fellas


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Spotted he's Selly on the bay. Also has a fb page.


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Was just going to say about facebook, Looks like you find him though!

If not just type "pavstraps" in the search bar, Great guy and amazing value!


----------

